# Is it normal for primer to show thru dark paint on first coat?



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

I am in the process of painting my exterior window frames around my house. I posted earlier in different threads about caulking and fixing weather checks. 

I primed the repaired spots with an oil based white exterior primer. My window frames are two colors, a light green on the outside frame, and then a dark green on the inside frame. When I put my first coat of the dark green over the primer, I could still see the primer thru the green paint. I then tried putting some more paint on the brush, but then it was tending to run in a couple of spots.

So, am I doing something wrong as I am painting? I am using a Purdy brush btw. Or is it normal for white primer to show thru on the first coat? The exterior paint is a water based paint. 

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

Totally normal...that's why paint manufacturers typically recommend 2 coats. A tip...when using primers, get them tinted to the color your working with, then you wont have a hard time with them showing through! It's a popular trade secret... :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

What brand/line of exterior paint?
Some show more than others, and some don't show at all


----------



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

After reading one of the other threads about paint brands...I almost hesitate to say....the dark green paint is Behr :huh: ....

I had bought Pratt & Lambert semi-gloss for the light green (since it was highly rated in CR), and then bought Behr semi-gloss for the dark green. (My windows are light green on the outside frame, then dark green on the part surrounding the glass). 

I used a brush, and when I applied the dark green, I could see right thru it to the primer. I understood the other post about using tinted primer....but this weekend I realized that even when I painted over the light green (which is already tinted), it showed thru very plainly as well. 

It took 2 coats, and in a few spots, 3 coats, to hide the lighter colors completely.

My next can of paint will be Sherwin Williams or Benjamin Moore....


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah that's about right
You can need 3-5 easily with the Behr
If you get it to cover in 2 your doing well

The best covering exterior paint in SW's Duration
Yes, it costs twice as much as Behr
But if it covers in one coat.....well.....


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

slickshift said:


> Yeah that's about right
> You can need 3-5 easily with the Behr
> If you get it to cover in 2 your doing well
> 
> ...


 
need I say more?:no: 

do I agree?:yes:


----------

